# Remember my little puppy? (Kira)



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Turned 2 in June, and showing a little grey around the muzzle already


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW Great picture. She is beautiful. M


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww, she's still beautiful :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she was a cute puppy now a gorgeous mature girl


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still a fur ball


----------



## mhayden6 (May 18, 2013)

She is very pretty!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Still beautiful 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

All these beautiful dog pics today. These are some beautiful dogs. I can see why people are just adore them so much. Thanks for posting shes just gorgeous.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Ohh!! that's funny we say the same thing about Einstein, he's now "our old man" and not "our puppy" and he's only 3 and a half... I'm attaching a pic because I like to hijack threads! lol

Back to you - how is Kira otherwise? How have you been?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

aww beautiful!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Kira is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Still a fur ball


Gosh I just love her. Such a beautiful feminine girl. Always been one of my favorites on the board. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous to say the least..................


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of those blk&red. just lovely.



Msmaria said:


> >>>>> All these beautiful dog pics today. These are some beautiful dogs. I can see why people are just adore them so much. <<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting shes just gorgeous.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Aw man. Doggiedad stole my adjective 

She is a Lovely dog, and I really enjoy your updates. Keep 'me coming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl Anthony, its hard to believe she is 2 already.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words... If Kira could read, I'm sure she would send you all tons of licks


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous and knows it


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful coat on her! I assume when you see a dog like this, the owner grooms them daily. I'm doing that with my puppy right now so he doesn't mind me doing it later and trimming his nails. My new one is short and my old favorite was a long hair. 

The longer the hair, the more work! Great job on taking care of your buddy! WOW!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

ODINsFREKI said:


> Beautiful coat on her! I assume when you see a dog like this, the owner grooms them daily. I'm doing that with my puppy right now so he doesn't mind me doing it later and trimming his nails. My new one is short and my old favorite was a long hair.
> 
> The longer the hair, the more work! Great job on taking care of your buddy! WOW!


Since you raised the subject.. Yes, I groom her twice daily.

In the morning, I exercise her, then take a lousy 10 minutes to do a light rake to remove any loose undercoat. Followed by her shedding blade, then a quick finishing brush.
For the most part, I'll do it again at night.

She loves it, because it usually means she's getting her favorite liver treat when I'm done 

Her coat is magnificent / shiny. Her color is outstanding, and her shedding is minimal.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

AHHH Kira is such a babe!
Coat looks great to, do you use any fish oil or just straight grooming?
Zoey has a nice grey muzzle as well, just adds to their beauty.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> AHHH Kira is such a babe!
> Coat looks great to, do you use any fish oil or just straight grooming?
> Zoey has a nice grey muzzle as well, just adds to their beauty.


Hey Nick,

Nothing but brushing, combing.

Brushing is important. I see some other dogs, and they're obviously not brushed.
Plus she likes it, and it relaxes her too.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Anthony8858 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> Nothing but brushing, combing.
> 
> ...


I have the basic stuff for grooming. Would you mind letting me know what combs and brushes you use and in what order? You really have your dog dialed in and I wouldn't mind keeping mine at that standard now that we have two kids in the house and the wife dislikes dog hair on the floor!

Thanks!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very pretty girl, I'm sure you know that though.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Grey hair... she's getting too old for you, time for you to give her to me.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> Grey hair... she's getting too old for you, time for you to give her to me.


Hehe...
How's Knuckles?
Post some pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

a pain in my butt, as usual. Too smart for his own good and gets bored easily because of it. I'll have some new pics today... going out to the lake to wear some of his energy off.


----------

